# Terraserver



## Stephen (Dec 23, 2004)

This is one of my favorite sites to play around on:

http://terraserver-usa.com

You can get older (late 90's) sattelite photos of just about anywhere. There are some places (like area 51-D) that are blacked out. But for the most part, everything is wide open.

They have a list of "famous places" you can check out to start. But I decided to research some of my places that interest or fascinate me. Here's my list for you to enjoy!  Share your sites with us!

-Stephen

Seabrook Station, Seabrook NH
http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=10&Z=19&X=1744&Y=23755&W=1&qs=|seabrook+station|nh|

Pourtsmouth Naval Shipyard, Kittery ME
http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=12&Z=19&X=448&Y=5963&W=1&qs=|portsmouth|nh|

Aerospace Maintenance and Regeneration Center Tuscon AZ
http://terraserver.microsoft.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=12&Z=12&X=645&Y=4446&W=2

Mount Washington Observatory Mt. Washington, NH
http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=10&Z=19&X=1580&Y=24521&W=1&qs=|mount+washington|nh|

Skyhaven Airport, Rochester NH
http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=12&Z=19&X=429&Y=5992&W=1&qs=|rochester|nh|

Manchester Aiport, Manchester NH
http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=13&Z=19&X=188&Y=2972&W=1&qs=|manchester|nh|

Boire Field, Nashua NH
http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=13&Z=19&X=184&Y=2961&W=1&qs=|nashua|nh|

Pease International Tradeport, Portsmouth NH
(formerly Pease A.F.B.)
http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=14&Z=19&X=110&Y=1490&W=1&qs=|portsmouth|nh|

University of NH, Durham NH
http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=12&Z=19&X=428&Y=5971&W=1&qs=|durham|nh|

Nantucket Island, Nantucket, MA
http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=16&Z=19&X=31&Y=356&W=1&qs=|nantucket|MA|

Hanscom A.F.B., Bedford MA
http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=13&Z=19&X=195&Y=2939&W=1&qs=|hanscom|

Hilton Park, Dover NH
http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=10&Z=19&X=1756&Y=23879&W=1&qs=|dover|nh|

Bangor International Airport, Bangor ME
http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=13&Z=19&X=321&Y=3100&W=1&qs=|bangor|me|

John Hancock Tower, Boston MA
http://terraserver-usa.com/addressi...&alon=-71.07694292&alat=42.35420795&w=1&opt=0
Prudential Center, Boston MA
http://terraserver-usa.com/addressi...&alon=-71.08766632&alat=42.34723774&w=1&opt=0

Mount Monadnock, Troy, NH
http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=10&Z=18&X=3681&Y=23746&W=1&qs=|monadnock|nh|


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2004)

The ski areas are cool to look at too:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=1003


----------

